# Lack of Motivation- Urgent help



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Since a couple of months till yesterday I was constantly battling with myself to come up with a solution to this predicament.

I did realize that the reason we continue to feel DP is that we're not comfortable with whom we are, therefore there's an inherent anxiety and even though we lose anxiety because of the "Oh! God , I have DP and I feel terrible" thought process, the main reason for real anxiety is being overlooked. It was overlooked and thats why the DP came in the first place. The main anxiety is the anxiety you had before DP, odds are that you considered this healthy and part of your life and maybe even normal. For me, the main anxiety was perfectionism and concluded that were I to fix this, I'd not be DP'd anymore .

Then, I waited for a day for this to work and it didn't and thus, I became depressed because i thought this was the best way, the best shot. Its as if i gave up trying to better myself. Logically, I know I should wait longer but what can I say, I just feel that I have no Energy left within me anymore. I just want some encouragement to be patient and try to wait before my solution can have enough time to work.

I invested all my energy in coming up with the solution that now, I can't wait for it to work. I cant continue to feel this way. Thats why I am depressed and whats worse, I am now more scared that if I am depressed, what'll happen, will I have suicidal thoughts?

I just want to sleep for a long time and wake up all fixed. I know people have got depressed due to anxiety, has anyone emerged from it?


----------



## Jautumn24 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm where you are right now. I woke up this morning with no motivation and cried my heart out.
I also hate depression due to intrusive thoughts. So you are not alone by far.
I told myself I believe if I work out or just face one fear a day I will get better...
4 days of running and my fiancé said he could see a difference in me, yet I couldn't.. 
That got me here today. Wondering will I workout everyday and just be waiting for this to go away and it will only get worse?
Am I doing the wrong thing by not taking prescriptions? 
I know it's not exactly the same as what you are going through but I think there is something in us that will push through this!

I just realized something too...


yodawg said:


> the main anxiety was perfectionism and concluded that were I to fix this, I'd not be DP'd anymore .
> 
> Then, I waited for a day for this to work and it didn't and thus, I became depressed because i thought this was the best way, the best shot. Its as if i gave up trying to better myself.


Isn't that a form of trying to be a perfectionist? Need it done right, right now?
(I do this a lot)

I think this is where you & I need to take in that it takes more than a day, it takes more than a few weeks, and it can take more than a few months. 
We can be sad, we can feel low, we can stuck, and we can feel hopeless BUT we are NOT we are perfectionist  and we will get through this and grow to be the people we want to be no matter what it takes!

Sorry if this is cheesy haha but I really believe this.


----------



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help. 
Its 2 hours since I posted this and I already feel a bit better. I just did some stuff and met some friends during the time instead of sitting around all day on laptop checking my feelings.

I've decided to stop questioning whether I feel depressed/Anxious, I'll proceed with my life assuming that I am not and If I am indeed depressed, it shall become apparent. Its worth a shot and I have a good feeling it'll work.

Luckily, My DP/DR symptoms are mild, so I feel I will probably have less trouble concentrating on a task.
Guess my main problem is that I sit and do nothing all day instead of doing something and I come back to question whether I am enjoying what I'm doing as much as i used to.


----------



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

I've realized I've developed a fake personality to deal with insecurities.Now that I realized that was the problem, I dropped the whole fake personality thing.
But problem is when I had this fake personality, it took the pressure off me, because in my fake personality, i knew what i wanted, I only looked to feel secure about whatever i felt insecure about , and thus, when i was in my fake personality, i felt happy at the end even though i felt anxious all the time.

Now that i dont have any insecurities, i can't feel that secure or relieved. There's nothing for which i need to feel secure and thats a bit unnerving because for the last 2 years, most of my life just included feeling insecure and feeling secure by putting up an act. That was my entire life and now its all gone. In short, i dont know how to live my life


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

yodawg said:


> I've realized I've developed a fake personality to deal with insecurities.Now that I realized that was the problem, I dropped the whole fake personality thing.
> But problem is when I had this fake personality, it took the pressure off me, because in my fake personality, i knew what i wanted, I only looked to feel secure about whatever i felt insecure about , and thus, when i was in my fake personality, i felt happy at the end even though i felt anxious all the time.
> 
> Now that i dont have any insecurities, i can't feel that secure or relieved. There's nothing for which i need to feel secure and thats a bit unnerving because for the last 2 years, most of my life just included feeling insecure and feeling secure by putting up an act. That was my entire life and now its all gone. In short, i dont know how to live my life


WOW. why does that fake persona appear everywhere? I exactly did the same. I HAD DEVELOPED A FAKE PERSONALITY TO DEAL WITH MY PROBLEMS. ANYONE?


----------

